# Topics > Applications > Advertising in virtual reality, in computer and video games, in AI programs >  Otis, digital marketing automation platform, OTIS AI, Inc., New York, New York, USA

## Airicist

Developer - OTIS AI, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Otis - digital marketing assistant demo

May 29, 2020




> Otis connects your data sources such as your POS or email list to help you reach both new and existing customers online.
> 
> To reach existing customers, Otis identifies people that have previously done business with you, and finds their profiles online to deliver your campaign.
> 
> To reach new customers, Otis identifies profiles that are similar to your existing customers based on attributes like geography and interests. These new customers are more likely to try your business because they’re similar to your existing customers.
> 
> Once you create your campaign, you choose whether to post it on Facebook, Instagram and Google. Otis will then automatically choose the settings that are most optimal for your campaign, and automatically optimize it while it’s running. You will be able to see live results from each platform in the app. You can pause or edit your campaign at any time. You don’t need to commit a specific budget.
> 
> Our team of experts has over 15 years of experience building and optimizing digital marketing campaigns. We are here to help you 24/7 with any questions you have about your marketing.

----------


## Airicist2

"Digital marketing platform Otis AI raises $2.5M to make digital marketing simple and effective for SMBs"

January 18, 2022

----------

